
Stanisław Leśniewski: rethinking the philosophy of mathematics - danielam
https://www.academia.edu/5201242/Stanislaw_Lesniewski_rethinking_the_philosophy_of_mathematics?email_work_card=view-paper
======
lioeters
Link requires Google, Facebook, or email signup. Here's a direct link to the
PDF:

[https://biblio.ugent.be/publication/4443772/file/4443780.pdf](https://biblio.ugent.be/publication/4443772/file/4443780.pdf)

